# Overalls / Coveralls / Suits



## FF894 (Dec 15, 2008)

Does anyone wear or have available to wear one-piece suits as their uniform?  I know that obviously the people who work for flight programs it is undoubtably a requirement, but what about anyone else?  Suits were very popular "back in the day" but seem to have lost their edge.  I know a few agencies that have MVC suits.  They quickly put on th esuit over the normal uniform if they know they are going to a roll over, jaws call, etc. which seems a little time-intensive.  Even if you are fast, its still going to kill a few minutes.


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Dec 15, 2008)

My Vollie squad has Jumpsuits for basically what you were saying, some people will take them and keepo them in their car and throw it on quickly others mostly use thier jacket. But Yea I do know a few that wear their jumpsuits all the time.


----------



## FF2EMT (Dec 15, 2008)

My company had jumpsuits mainly used when the weather gets bad or when we have a vehicle accident...


----------



## marineman (Dec 15, 2008)

Our first responder squad has them mostly for the messy calls since we respond from home wearing our own clothes it keeps our clothes clean. Ours aren't insulated or waterproof or anything so they do no good in weather.


----------



## Hal9000 (Dec 15, 2008)

We have them.  Sometimes I use them, but usually only on MVAs.  I have gone through a couple of pairs.  Ours are fire resistant and other jazz.  We have them in both burning bright orange and bombastic bright blue.  Stylish!


----------



## NJN (Dec 15, 2008)

We used to use them, took them out of service, now we only use them when doing rig maintenance.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 15, 2008)

People who work the 24 hour shift regularly have them so they can jump out of bed and zip up instead of fumbling to get pants and shirt and buttons.


----------



## rmellish (Dec 15, 2008)

Sasha said:


> People who work the 24 hour shift regularly have them so they can jump out of bed and zip up instead of fumbling to get pants and shirt and buttons.



That'd be nice. I still think they look sorta odd though.


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 16, 2008)

FF894 said:


> Does anyone wear or have available to wear one-piece suits as their uniform?



CCN's get to wear the one-pieces.


----------



## MRE (Dec 16, 2008)

We have em for my volley dept.  Nice to just throw on when the tones go off and you either aren't dressed or you are working on your truck and have grease all over your clothes.  

The ER nurses at the hospital can't decide if we look like mechanics or flight medics.


----------



## Jon (Dec 16, 2008)

We have them at work as the de-facto volunteer uniform (combination EMS agency). Some volunteers choose to wear the button-down shirt and navy trousers... but if they aren't wearing that, they get to wear a baby-blue jumpsuit.

My own volunteer squad used to issue them to the active overnight volunteers, but that stopped years ago. Our overnight (12a-6a) can be scrubs if you want - otherwise it can be random pants and a T-shirt... we wear polos or button-downs and navy trousers for all other shifts.

At both work at the vollie squad, I have EMS turnout gear that I can put on for a MVA call.


----------



## Medic (Dec 26, 2008)

In most pvt ambos they wear jumsuits but also have combat pants and their compny shirt to wear after a messy call. province wears black pants and black top (they wear this under their fire pants etc if based at a station.)


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Dec 26, 2008)

I like the one piece overalls, we use them for motorsport. I have a 2 piece green that is used in areas where we need fire retardent, and the normal uniform (polo shirt and cargo pants - very comfortable) plus Hi Vis Jacket and a rain coat. I carry a lot of extras in the car when I go to work!


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 27, 2008)

*Two jumpsuit items*

1. For us elderly or adipose-challenged people, jump suits make us look ridiculous, sort of like a rubber chicken in full extension.

2. Your "fire retardent" jumpsuits...are we talking Kevlar or Nomex, or treated fibers?  Be aware that "retardency" is transient and relative. They are certainly better than other types of clothes when it comes to not emerging from a flash fire screaming and flaming, but instead if you get to be a "Nomex Superman" you will emerge screaming and melting. Laundering will somewhat reduce the de facto retardency in all types, either by affecting the treatment chemicals, or causing the Nomex or Kevlar to "pill up" or lose fibers/get thin. Please follow care instructions, replace them as needed. Use your head and the suit will maybe give you that "edge" you need to get clear, and return to post about it.


----------



## Hal9000 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Fire retardant is what they tell us...*

Supposedly the Air Force also uses the same material.  Of course, the higher ups have a lot of "supposedlys."

Doesn't matter much to me.  I don't plan on getting myself into situations where I might get on fire in the near future, and we have fire gear if there are fires.  (It's not my job to handle those, remember.)


----------



## Hal9000 (Dec 27, 2008)

And actually, they tell us resistant, I misstated myself.  I've still heard horror stories, though...


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 27, 2008)

AF uses Nomex.  If you wash Nomex, it looses it's flame resistance.  And, unless you're using a full turnout style fabric, it's only good for flash overs.  My flight suit (probably what your "jumpsuits" are) is only meant to get me out of a burning small plane (non ems), not survive a fully involved fire for any length of time.


----------



## Hal9000 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  Hopefully neither of us needs to survive a fully involved fire for any amount of time in the near future.


----------

